# I like this pic



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

me too  very white

would be even better if you removed the licence plate before you took it!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Hehe JayL, I've never seen your car at this angle. Did you just take this one recently?? I don't spot the windshield crack.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looks good, but I'm not personally fond of the white wipers, but of course thats just personal taste and your car as a whole is REAL nice. Keep it up


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

It was taken yesterday ...new windshield.
I was thinking in c/f wiper blades


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

:thumbup: 

.......cf mirror housings would look cool.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

looks nice man. i have a question though. i found a vis oem carbon hood for around $460 shipped. how much did you pay for your invader?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

cool shot Jay -- looks like a shark! someone photochop it so it looks like its underwater.. :thumbup:


----------

